# Pump Converter Winterizer Kit



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi there,
I'm going to buy the Camco Pump Converter Winterizer Kit and was wondering if it's a big deal to install? Looking at my water pump, there is a connection on the bottom of the pump attached with a hose clamp. Coming out of the top is a threaded connection that Tees with one going to the city water connection and the other running down to the fresh water tank.

Can someone give me a quick "Water pumps for dummies" lesson on how to hook it up, where each line goes and how these things work in general. Many thanks. Pictures would be awesome!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I installed one on my 21RS last year and it was really easy. You unscrew the connection on the inlet side of the pump. Mine had a plastic wing nut for hand tightening. The kit comes with a tee valve and threaded coupler. You unscrew the wing nut from the inlet side of the pump. You then put the coupler on the outlet side of the tee valve with some of the teflon tape provided in the kit. The tee valve/coupler are then screwed onto the inlet side of the pump with more teflon tape. The water hose wing nut then gets attached to the inlet side of the tee valve. Due to the location of my water pump I had to lengthen the hose that you stick into the antifreeze bottle. Just spliced in another piece of hose with couple hose clamps. I don't think the whole thing took 20 minutes.


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

OK so here is what I have.

Assuming the bottom hose is from the water tank, the inlet side, this hose has to be spliced? How will that hose attach to the Tee connector?
I don't get where the coupler thingy goes... why wouldn't Shureflo use a threaded input instead of just a hose clamp? arghhh


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Is the tube clamped to a fitting or directly to the pump?

Here is how mine went together.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks like you might have to reposition the pump a tad. The underside hose (with the hose clamp) should thread onto the pump and should be the suction line. The other line T's the pressure side of the pump and the city water and then feeds the rest of the trailer via the PEX tubing.


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

w/o removing the entire pump it looks like there is just a nipple that the supply hose from the fresh water tank connects to. A hose clamp secures it on. So I guess I have to splice into that hose and buy two female adapters that will fit into the supply hose.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The grey coupler threads on the pump nipple and the new winterizing valve screws into the coupler. The grey elbow on your pump would then screw onto the valve. It will add 3 or 4 inches to the suction side and looking at the installation will will have to move the pump. No splicing or other fittings should be required.


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

THANK YOU CAMPER ANDY!

Mission accomplished. Just moved the pump a bit and it was exactly as you described. Total installation time 15 minutes - total amount of agrivation solved at winterization time - priceless









thanks again.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Be sure to test it with a jug of water to make sure the valve is orientated the correct way. You can easily install the valve so that when in the winterize mode it sucks from the wrong direction.


----------



## Aeronut (Aug 19, 2010)

MacTeam said:


> THANK YOU CAMPER ANDY!
> 
> Mission accomplished. Just moved the pump a bit and it was exactly as you described. Total installation time 15 minutes - total amount of agrivation solved at winterization time - priceless
> 
> ...


Hey MacTeam, any chance of a pic showing everything installed? I have the same TT and am planning on doing this mod soon.

Thanks!


----------



## bigdave (Jan 19, 2011)

MacTeam said:


> Hi there,
> I'm going to buy the Camco Pump Converter Winterizer Kit and was wondering if it's a big deal to install? Looking at my water pump, there is a connection on the bottom of the pump attached with a hose clamp. Coming out of the top is a threaded connection that Tees with one going to the city water connection and the other running down to the fresh water tank.
> 
> Can someone give me a quick "Water pumps for dummies" lesson on how to hook it up, where each line goes and how these things work in general. Many thanks. Pictures would be awesome!


This may be a little late, but I installed one of these on my TT, and true to Camco form, it did not work. I bought this to replace a Camco hand pump that leaked from the first time I used it. I consider myself very mechanically savvy, and just want to alert all, that this is the second Camco product purchased that either did not work, or broke soon thereafter.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

bigdave said:


> Hi there,
> I'm going to buy the Camco Pump Converter Winterizer Kit and was wondering if it's a big deal to install? Looking at my water pump, there is a connection on the bottom of the pump attached with a hose clamp. Coming out of the top is a threaded connection that Tees with one going to the city water connection and the other running down to the fresh water tank.
> 
> Can someone give me a quick "Water pumps for dummies" lesson on how to hook it up, where each line goes and how these things work in general. Many thanks. Pictures would be awesome!


This may be a little late, but I installed one of these on my TT, and true to Camco form, it did not work. I bought this to replace a Camco hand pump that leaked from the first time I used it. I consider myself very mechanically savvy, and just want to alert all, that this is the second Camco product purchased that either did not work, or broke soon thereafter.
[/quote]

The winterizing kit is not a pump replacement. Can you go into more detail on why or how a three way valve would not work if installed correctly?


----------

